# ponds plants in aquarium?



## Lei (Jan 14, 2011)

Are there any pond plants that will soon be on sale in nurseries that are also good for the higher temps freshwater aquariums? My temps are 85 or so. I am looking for things that are easy and won't melt in my tanks.

Thanks


----------

